# powder grey



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

So dartfrogconnection opened today aand I was looking through their invintory and they hhave a powder grey advertised. 

Anyone else working with these? What line are they? What is appropriate pricing?

Tinctorius Powder Grey


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

I always just asumed it was a type of powder blue but i dont know. They look pretty cool though!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

They seem almost white which is awesome. Just couldint find any information on them. Hopefully someone knows!


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

While I can't begin to say what line they are, a local frogger here breeds them with a fair amount of ease and sells them for a decent price -- around $50-70, I think. They are pretty cool!

Best,
Ash


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Can you pm me the dealer info please ash!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Powder greys are powder blues with grey legs. They should be mixed.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Jason is right. Powder greys and powder blues are the same frog. They just appear more grey than blue. Powder greys can throw offspring with blue legs and powder blues can throw offspring with grey legs from what I understand. Personally, I think the grey legs are the nicest looking.


----------



## Colin C (Jun 27, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Powder greys are powder blues with grey legs. They should be mixed.


Yes powder blue 'grey leg' and 'blue leg' are just natural variations within the same population. Breeding just 'grey leg' or just 'blue leg' individuals would be an example of line breeding which is generally looked down upon. Another instance of this is with French Guiana amazonica (formally ventrimaculata) that also show this blue and grey leg variation within the same population. If you are interested in tincs that look like this there are frogs coming out of Suriname right now that are very white/light grey and appear to be a new locality:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exot...602396560?id=144261602396560&sk=photos_stream


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes - that one really caught my eye also. BUT if you search back in Dendroboard I've seen them as low as $30 each. 

Steve


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

They are nice looking frogs.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Yea they sharp. Still have not found someone that has them readily available.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a WC pair of Powder Blue, they both have blue legs with fairly large spots. They were separated by phenotype when they came in by the seller. So far all of their offspring have consistently had the same phenotype as the parents. 
I think I read somewhere that some phenotypes can be fixed in one generation.
So this leads to a couple questions. 
Are we sure that grey and blue legs are from the same population? 
and if they are; 
would we expect mixed offspring to be variable with either grey legs or blue legs? or would we expect the offspring to be pretty consistent with just a blue/grey color?
Has anyone had two WC blues produce a grey? or two WC greys produce a blue?
Does anyone breed a grey and a blue together and what have the offspring looked like?

*Parent*









*Offspring*


----------



## alsofaac (Aug 21, 2013)

My pair of powder greys produces varying shades of grey and blue. Spot size varies as well. I have several probable pairs of grey offspring for sale. See classifieds.


----------

